# Carnauba wax finish?



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

Just ran across a vague mention of Carnauba was. I did a little research and found it is among the herdest natural waxes and gives a high gloss that dulls instead of flaking. Has anyone ever used this stuff it sounds interesting.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Wax finishes are not very good for day to day use. The least little water gets on it and you have a water spot. Then for a long time it takes frequent application to keep up with it. It keeps soaking deeper and deeper into the wood and drying out at the surface and turning dull. You would be better off using some kind of an oil finish first and allow it to dry before using the wax finish. It still wouldn't offer much water protection but would be less work.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

whats the difference between carnuba wax and johnsons paste wax ? 

would you recommend it over the shellac finish i just sprayed ? the shellac is a bit rough to the touch. not rough per se but not silky smooth. would the wax help that ?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I don't like wax on wood*

Like Steve said for all those reasons. For small objects I use Boiled Linseed Oil BLO, or Watco Danish Oil.









For small boxes and chests I use either Rustoleum Satin lacquer in a rattle can, or Fast Dry Poly Satin by Min Wax. I made a small plug for a shovel handle and used 2 part Harbor Freight epoxy and it's beautiful. The epoxy was originally used to secure the plug which I turned in the lathe, but I just brushed it on all over and let it set. High gloss and smooth, easy on your hand when using the shovel.

Depends on what the application is as to what finish I use. For larger surfaces I break out the spray guns. I use Min Wax fast dry poly from a quart can for spraying cabinets and panels. You need a dust free space however, as it doesn't dry fast enough like lacquer.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

bob sacamano said:


> whats the difference between carnuba wax and johnsons paste wax ?
> 
> would you recommend it over the shellac finish i just sprayed ? the shellac is a bit rough to the touch. not rough per se but not silky smooth. would the wax help that ?


Caranuba is a type of wax, one of several commonly used. Its generally used where the hardness is needed for the extra durability, think car waxes. Johnsons paste wax is actually a blend of several different waxes, mostly caranuba and paraffin if memory serves, and some various solvents, again if memory serves correct. 

As far as your case goes, yes, waxing would help with the slickness, but no, you don't need to go out of your way to get caranuba. Stick to a paste wax for furniture, like the aforementioned johnsons


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I had only really heard wax finished in reference to bees or paste wax and wondered if carnauba was any different. I have mostly used danish oil but have also used regular dewaxed shellac flakes and dye. 

bob - I find I get a smoother finish with shellac when I use a much more diluted shellac solution and apply a few coats with some light high grit sanding between. I could be wrong but my best results were with a 1 lb cut where the 3 lb is most common among store bought stuff. Also be sure to give plenty of time for drying.


----------



## Epos7 (Aug 27, 2015)

I use a mixture of beeswax, mineral oil, and carnauba wax for finishing end-grain cutting boards, as it is food safe. I find the carnauba wax adds a little extra durability over just beeswax and mineral oil.

Clapham's salad bowl finish is the product I use.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Good to see we are posting about finishes other than poly. I've got a coaster finished with shellac and wax. I like to post pictures of when the subject comes up. It gets a wet cup of ice cold Coke on it almost every night. The protection is there and it hasn't stained it yet.








Walnut too. I put an ugly rim around it to catch every drop. 

I've been finishing wood with a coat of wax since the early 60s. So for all you wax lovers out there, WAXON BABY!

Al


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank i think ill be trying carnauba on my shellac on some future projects.


----------

